# Photoshop? Lightroom?



## MPSax1 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have photoshop, I don't have lightroom. 

Could someone please explain:

1. If you have photoshop, is it worth getting lightroom?
2. What are lightrooms advantages?
3. What are photoshops advantages?

Anything else in helping me decide whether to spring the money ($300) on Lightroom or keep CS4 would be nice.


----------



## Pugs (Dec 3, 2009)

Get both.  Lightroom is a workflow tool.  For its organizational, cataloging, keywording, searching, rating, flagging, creating collections, etc..., it is essential.  It is the most useful tool that I've ever used.  I can also do about 80% of the post-processing that I need to do right there: color temperature, contrast, cropping, rotating, spot healing, color correction, sharpening, etc...  I bounce out into Photoshop for when I need to do anything more extensive than that.  

If you can only get one, I'd get Lightroom.  For the organizational side of things alone, it's the most valuable tool that I have.  Plus as I said, it handles the majority of the post-processing that I need to do.


----------



## MPSax1 (Dec 4, 2009)

ARGH. The thing is that I'm 15 years old and do photo work as a hobby. Do you really feel photoshop won't be good enough? Argh....I'm probably looking for a justification that accentuates that photoshop is of equal or greater purpose but I've been told that Lightroom does almost all necessary editing work of Photoshop but acts as a workhorse in comparison to speed


----------



## IuriiO (Dec 4, 2009)

Completly agree with Pugs, get both if you can, otherwise get Lightroom :cheers:


----------



## DJOrtiz (Dec 4, 2009)

where the tutorial on how to use Lightroom?


----------



## WTF? (Dec 4, 2009)

if your only doing photography casually and dont really have to deal with big workloads, then its probably not worth your money if you already have photoshop. lightroom is made specifically for photography, it makes it easier for all your basic post processing - i.e cropping, rotating, adjusting contrast, tint, saturation etc. you can do all these things in photoshop, its just lightroom makes it a much easier and faster process. its pretty much iPhoto on steroids. 
you can always head over to Adobe and get the 30 day free trial of it, see if its for you. its definitely a useful tool to have, but not a necessity.


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 4, 2009)

PS: is more of an individualized approach to images. 
LR: allows you quicker approach to your images to do basic and I guess relatively advanced manipulations.
Together the two are a perfect marriage 




> where the tutorial on how to use Lightroom?


http://www.lightroomkillertips.com/
http://thelightroomlab.com/
http://www.photoshopusertv.com/


----------



## mdruziak (Dec 4, 2009)

If you are a student (which I hope you still are) you can get Lightroom for $99 from places like journeyed.com.


----------



## wiredhernandez (Dec 4, 2009)

LR 3 Beta is available for free download and useable till March... Try it..

Adobe Labs - Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3


----------



## skieur (Dec 4, 2009)

Of course the really cheap way out is to purchase Paintshop Pro Ultimate X 2 at around $50 or less.  It is very photoshop-like in all its features and has Express Lab built-in, which works like Lightroom.  The plug-ins that many buy separately for Photoshop such as software filters, etc. also work with Paintshop Pro X 2.

skieur


----------



## Shockey (Dec 4, 2009)

If you process tons of images get Lightroom if not Photoshop Elements is all you need.


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 4, 2009)

Personally, I use lightroom much more than Photoshop, primarily because of it's ease of use and the fact that it's better for workflow. It also has (once you get used to it) a useful system for organization of photos. 

Photoshop does have more abilities though in actual image manipulation. 

My personal suggestion? get the lightroom Beta, and see if you need anything else.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 4, 2009)

Guys, he already has Photoshop...

Since you are 15 just stick with that, worry about Lightroom later in life - or download the Beta as mentioned and play with it for a few months to see if you just can't live without it.

There's really nothing you couldn't already do for no extra cost, and being 15 years old I'd place a bet that you have more time than money.


----------



## DScience (Dec 4, 2009)

GET THEM ALL!!!!!


----------



## ANDS! (Dec 4, 2009)

Lightroom is hardly essential.  Bridge and Camera Raw were sufficing before Adobe decided to put the two into a seperate product.  Does LR do it better - of course it does, that's what it is designed to do.  However if you only have Photoshop (and by default Bridge/Camera Raw) you still have a pretty nice workflow setup that won't have you ripping your hair out.


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 5, 2009)

i got LR and PS... i dont seem to use light room much... mostly for the fact that ive used PS by itself since early PS.... either or.. its up to you


----------



## MareeT (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi people.
I need to copyright images so that none may print it off the site
Can some one tell me how to do this without having to use the brush each time.
 is there a way to do it as bulk?


----------



## Scuba (Dec 14, 2009)

this will help if if using LR and PS


----------



## raphael1985 (Dec 15, 2009)

i downloaded a portable lightroom. and it is free.


----------



## JLEphoto (Dec 17, 2009)

Get lightroom first so you can get your images cataloged now...  Otherwise it will be a nightmare later...trust me...

Lightroom 2 is a pretty powerful editing tool as well.  I do about 95% of my editing there.    I move to Photoshop for specific editing or printing.  If you can only get one get lightroom 2.  Maybe consider Photoshop elements.  Just a thought.


----------



## KmH (Dec 18, 2009)

MareeT said:


> Hi people.
> I need to copyright images so that none may print it off the site
> Can some one tell me how to do this without having to use the brush each time.
> is there a way to do it as bulk?


The test tool works great. You can always record and action too.

If you want another way to do it in batch mode, just get www.FastStone.org , design it once in Photoshop, make it a .png file, plug it into FastStone and do 600 images while you have a cup of coffee.


----------

